# Question to Twinstar LED Owners



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Yep my light looks the same. 

The plug is very long once you get the us adapter on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTDillon (Mar 11, 2017)

MadMensch said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I picked up a Twinstar 360E light for my Mini M and I have a few questions that I'm hoping someone who owns this light can answer.
> 
> ...



Yes, the LEDs are off balance... They do this on purpose.... the side with fewer LEDs is for the back of the tank where the taller plants will go... More is for the front, where they assume you want to grow your carpet... BucePlant website sells the LED and they provide a PAR chart. You can see in the fron/ center of the tank PAR is the highest. Sides and back are also different levels. Its all high light though that's for sure... If you wanna check out their PAR chart go to BucePlant .com go to shop-> premium lights -> go to the TwinStar LED ( I think E Series) and youll see the chart... Also , these are European made. Mine came with a US adapter, I got mine from Buce Plant and they send adapters with all theirs... Let me know if you have any questions


----------

